# Butt adjustments



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Okay, My sonhad an OTI jigging rod build. The problem is he did not specify where he needed the rod seat. In short, the butt is too long for him to use. I have now acquired that OTI rod.Thisrod would work great with abutt/thigh harness; However, I have no intention on catching any fish that would require said harness type.

Would someone be so kind as to recommend someone to shorten the butt of this rod (or i can take it to Hot Spots). It has an OTI 600 gr blank. The overall length of the rod is 5' 6" with a gimbel.










Tks, BBob


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Took it to Outcast...Now should Isay "I got my butt adjusted by Outcast"? LOL BBob


----------

